# I am Hooked - My new purchases



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi ALL:

Most of you probably know that I have been in the hand guns very recently with my search to purchase my first hand gun..The list I came up with ended with a tie between the CZ 75 and the SIG P226..I ended up buying two CZ's:
1. The big guy: CZ 75 SP01 Tactical, with the KADET kit 22LR
2. and the little brother: CZ 75 D PCR COMPACT (same size as a P01)

I love both guns but I still have a special place for the SIG in my heart..Also, last weekend I tried the S&W revolvers in 500 Magnum and the 357 Magnum and I fell in love with the cowboy action style..Well Today I did it...YES..!! *Chichinnngggg..!!*...

I found a gunshop about 20 miles from where I work that specializes in used handguns..I visited the store and WOWOWOWOW..!! I couldn't leave without buying a S&W 686 and a SIG P226 (Certified pre Owned)..I paid $450 for a blue S&W model 686 w/6in barrel and a wooden grip..I love this model.. and $550 for the certified SIG..The price was including tax and everything (Out of the door as they say)..I can't wait for the weekend to try these new toys at the range..They both look and feel in great shape..I still can not beleive what I did..This store is so tempting, I am planning not to even set a foot in it till after a year or so..The prices are so right on the money..You could see Beretta's, Springfields, Glocks all in the $250-$300 range..And they all look great..

So here is my collection till now:

*1. The big guy: CZ 75 SP01 Tactical, with the KADET kit 22LR
2. and the little brother: CZ 75 D PCR COMPACT (same size as a P01)
3. their cousin from SWISS & Germany the SIG SAUER P226
4. And old grandpa Smith & Wesson Model 686 - 6" barrel - (357 Mag and it shoots 38 Special)*

Life is good indeed...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds like you are on you way to a great addiction..ahem..I mean collection:anim_lol:

Be sure to let us know how it goes on the maiden voyages of the two new friends.:smt1099


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I sure will..


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Sounds like you are on you way to a great addiction..ahem..I mean collection:anim_lol:
> 
> Be sure to let us know how it goes on the maiden voyages of the two new friends.:smt1099


+1...Well on the way to addiction. I might remind you that you will not find intervention on this site. Just a word of warning. :anim_lol:

Congrats on the choices...all good ones.:smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Pictures of Jimmy's addiction (sorry - collection)*

*HI ALL:

This is my collection (or addicition :mrgreen*


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

What?? No 1911 yet?

I think you've got some more shopping to do! :anim_lol:


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Kev74,

I think my SP01 looks like a 1911..any ways, this was all in a 2 weeks period..I have to take a pause here for sometimes


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

congrats on the addition


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Pauses are taken at 25 gun intervals. Congrats no thesp doesn't look like the king of handguns the 1911.


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesome! Looks like I've got some catching up to do.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

Great choices so far, jimmy.:smt023


----------



## Tombstone17 (Feb 28, 2009)

Congats thats a nice gun good luck and be safe......................


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi All..I just added these new comers to my collection:

1. A Springfield XDM(9)
2. A Beretta 92FS (two tones)
3. A ruger 10/22 rifle (very basic but that's what I want for target practicing and small hunt)

pictures to follow soon.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Congrats no the sp doesn't look like the king of handguns the 1911.


Gotta agree there. The CZ looks nothing like a 1911.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jimmy said:


> Hi All..I just added these new comers to my collection:
> 
> 1. A Springfield XDM(9)
> 2. A Beretta 92FS (two tones)
> ...


Did you hit the lottery? I wish I could get 5 guns in a 30 day time span. Hell, I'm thinking of doing the unthinkable and selling 2 so I can buy 1.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Todd,

No I didn't hit the lottery (I wish though), i just got a bonus check from my employer for being the "ideal" employee..I am helping all new engineers and training them to accelerate their performance, and i am doing this on my own time, so my employer appreciated that and I was rewarded..Then I in turn converted the bonus check and rewarded my self by this purchase, and gave the rest of the money to my wife so she can do some shopping and b this she would approve my purchases 

Now I have the collection that i always wanted..


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jimmy said:


> Hi Todd,
> 
> No I didn't hit the lottery (I wish though), i just got a bonus check from my employer for being the "ideal" employee..I am helping all new engineers and training them to accelerate their performance, and i am doing this on my own time, so my employer appreciated that and I was rewarded..Then I in turn converted the bonus check and rewarded my self by this purchase, and gave the rest of the money to my wife so she can do some shopping and b this she would approve my purchases
> 
> Now I have the collection that i always wanted..


Good deal! :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

jimmy said:


> Hi Todd,
> 
> No I didn't hit the lottery (I wish though), i just got a bonus check from my employer for being the "ideal" employee..I am helping all new engineers and training them to accelerate their performance, and i am doing this on my own time, so my employer appreciated that and I was rewarded..Then I in turn converted the bonus check and rewarded my self by this purchase, and gave the rest of the money to my wife so she can do some shopping and b this she would approve my purchases
> 
> Now I have the collection that i always wanted..


Congrats, you mean you've *started* the collection you always wanted. Somehow, you always want "just one more". :anim_lol:


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey tekhead1219, you read me like an open book ... hahahah..!!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

here are the pictures of the new comers The Beretta 92FS and the XDM9


----------



## ahenthus (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice, thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## diablosrising (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm salivating over here!


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Handled a few myself today. I think its a close tie between the XD 9mm, XDM 9mm and the M&P 9mm. Loved the way they all felt. Getting my cash right then taking the dive. You have a really sick collection Jimmy. I can only dream...


----------

